# what kinda car/truck do want or have???



## KamikazeBikr (Dec 29, 2003)

What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
Pictures are nice tooooo!!!

I drive a 2000 4Runner w/ 4wd.
Its taken me all over California on and offroad. Its mainly stock except for the AT tires, but one day I might get a small lift!

4Runner pictures click here


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

I drive a 97 Land Rover Discovery. Best/Only mod to date is a Yakima rear trunk rack that I mounted to the spare. The most important feature is that I got it for free from my folks. It sure beats the old Dodge Colt Vista Wagon (aka "Girl Getter", "Pimp Mobile", "Rally Vista") that I used to use for bike hauling duty. I may still use her for bike hauling duty but I'm too lazy to move the rack. For now it's a commuter car so I dont have to worry about mileage and dings.

The other car is my 03 Cobra pushing 540 hp...to bike hauling duty!!! She's just for weekend cruising when I'm not cruising on either of my mountain bikes.

Then there's the wife's Lexus RX330 that is banned from bike hauling duty since I got it dirty the last (and first) time I used it.  Hey, it was winter and I got muddy and forgot a garbage bag to line the seat.

You asked so there it is!!


----------



## ldpullen (Jun 21, 2004)

I drive a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee and my husband drives a 2004 Dodge Ram. We have to have 4x4's!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

We received from my in-laws their old 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport as a wedding gift (they bought a brand new one the very next day!)

I'd get a Jeep again. Not those new Liberty ones however. That Jeep has proven to be great in the snow too. It beat a 4 Runner, Land Rover and a 4x4 truck one day on a snow pass. We can load all our bikes, camp gear inside and a canoe on top. It's great. Not so great gas mileage however.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*blue*



KamikazeBikr said:


> Ya, what kind of car/truck anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trails heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


I own a 17-year-old blue 4x4, which I last filled with gas in early June. Might log 2k miles this year, more than last.
By the way, speaking of mistakes, I see many in your short post. And pencils have erasers, plural.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*have and want*



KamikazeBikr said:


> Ya, what kind of car/truck anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trails heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!


Have: 2002 Subaru Outback - 165hp, automatic transmission. Solid and dependable but oh so boring. 
Want: 2005 Subaru Outback XT - 250 hp and 5 speed manual. Solid, dependable and FAST!


----------



## alleygrinder (Jun 6, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> Have: 2002 Subaru Outback - 165hp, automatic transmission. Solid and dependable but oh so boring.
> Want: 2005 Subaru Outback XT - 250 hp and 5 speed manual. Solid, dependable and FAST!


I'd like a Forester XT - 0-60 in 5.3 seconds! Keeping up with a lot of Porches, at least in the straights.


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2004)

Have: 2004 Honda Accord 2dr. Coupe EX 240hp V6 Leather, XM radio, etc..



Want: 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel 4 door.. or a 2005 Ram 1500 4door Hemi


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

*Same, 4runner is awesome*



KamikazeBikr said:


> Ya, what kind of car/truck anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trails heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


2003 4runner Limited 4wd, Saris Hitch rack. No mods. I like it stock.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

HAVE:

(Me) 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4X4 w/Hemi and 5.5" Explorer Pro Comp lift w/35" tires

(Wife) 1996 Toyota 4Runner

WANT:

(Me) Dodge SRT 10

(Wife) Toyota Sequoia


----------



## japanrider (Jan 18, 2004)

*To the trailhead (and everywhere else...)*

I got this especially for biking and camping, but it's my daily driver, too..

1992 Mitsubishi Pajero (aka Shogun, Montero) Long Wheel Base, wide-type. It has a 5-speed manual, LSD rear, selectable locking center diff, Hi and Lo range 4WD, a 2.5 turbodiesel with tons of torque right at 2000rpm.

It can climb up and down any of the tracks and trails here in the Japan Southern Alps, but is comfy on the highway and even easy to drive in the city.

Originally a 7 seater, but I removed the center row. This leaves me two folding jump seats in the rear (for 2,3, or 4 seating), and a perfectly flat cargo area for 2-person sleeping or more bikes/gear.

Can carry two DH bikes on the rear rack and a lot of stuff on the roof, too.

I think only the gasoline automatics were sold in the States, but I hope to find a way to import this one if when I return


----------



## warlock^_^ (Feb 12, 2004)

*Better have this checked...*



japanrider said:


> I got this especially for biking and camping, but it's my daily driver, too..
> 
> 1992 Mitsubishi Pajero (aka Shogun, Montero) Long Wheel Base, wide-type. It has a 5-speed manual, LSD rear, selectable locking center diff, Hi and Lo range 4WD, a 2.5 turbodiesel with tons of torque right at 2000rpm.
> 
> ...


Might be one of those on the recall list lately


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*Mine*

have: 1990 Toyota Corolla DX. Oh yeah baby, she is SWEEEET!! In all honesty, the car has 249,000 miles, running awesome. I will probably never sell it! Yes, it is that good. Not so good gas mileage (22 city 26 hwy) but it gets me and the bike to wherever I want to go.

Want: either an '05 Acura TL or '03 M5 (BMW had BETTER resume production of that car!)


----------



## japanrider (Jan 18, 2004)

*I have checked, it's not*



warlock^_^ said:


> Might be one of those on the recall list lately


There are 4 distinct chassis used for vehicles with the name 'Pajero' here, but the recalled brake hoses were on the newer Mini (660cc gasoline) and the smaller Sport or 'Challenger' models. Not good news for grocery-getting housewives in the city, but luckily my older full size model is unaffected. Mitsubishi, now in full face-saving apology mode, is really taking care of the affected vehicles and their owners at least.

The scandal with Mitsubishi is just that they got caught; the other Japanese automakers have just as many skeletons in their closets, and probably the Big Three as well. I'm sure the lesson learned was how to make more thorough use of the document shredder  !


----------



## chrisdusack (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mtn Bike Car*

1994 Acura Integra hatchback 5-speed, with a hitch mounted rack. For multi-day trips we take the wife's car - 2003 Nissan Maxima, hitch mounted rack and 255 HP.

The Acura has seen some pretty harsh terrain. I say the trail starts when the car can't make it any further.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

me - 91 honda civic wagon (slowest car i have ever driven) but gets 40 mpg and 97 ford f150 extra cab 4 x 4 - mostly for camping and pulling the pop up camper for family vacations. wife has 02 subaru legacy wagon - great car

want - f250 turbo diesel and vw golf tdi
wife - toyota sienna minivan hybrid


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Have a 2002 Chevy Tracker and I want a chevy 1975 c-10 or a 80's s-10


----------



## jasonwa (Dec 30, 2003)

VW Jetta wagon TDI 45-49 mpg


----------



## Hooligan (Dec 20, 2003)

I want one of these


----------



## KamikazeBikr (Dec 29, 2003)

Hooligan said:


> I want one of these


helll yaaaa...im with you!!!!!!!

That thing looks awesome and industructable!!
Is that actually on the market, or is it going to be?


----------



## Hooligan (Dec 20, 2003)

Its a prototype from this company: http://www.aev-conversions.com/

They were finishing up pre production testing last time I checked should go into limited production late this summer if I remember correctly


----------



## OokieCookie (May 31, 2004)

2003 Honda Element. Just toss the bikes in the back and head to the trails. No racks, no removing wheels, no farting around with anything. Just load up and head out


----------



## rbart4506 (Dec 22, 2003)

*My Drive...*

I'm currently in a 2004 Mazda 3....A great little economy car to zip around town in and does fine as the bike carrier when we need it...In a perfect world I'd have some type of a small pick-up truck for the bikes...










Rich


----------



## spectreone (Jun 14, 2004)

I've got a '98 Chevy Cavalier. Good on gas (always good when you work 50 mi. from home), and does alright carrying a bike or two. 

Of course, what I want is a new Ford Ranger XLT 4x4


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

round00 said:


> I'd like a Forester XT - 0-60 in 5.3 seconds! Keeping up with a lot of Porches, at least in the straights.


0-60 in 3.8 seconds in the 03 Cobra according to the onboard accelerometer but much faster according to the a$$ meter! Just strap on a Yakima roof rack and your off to the trailhead...NOT!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


Have: '94 Honda Accord Wagon. Until I get around to replacing the worn-out fixtures on the Sariis roof rack, I'm using a Sariis Bones trunk rack.

Want: Honda CRV or Element.

Probable Midlife Crisismobile: Jeep Wrangler


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

Want: Jeep Wrangler Rubicon with 3"-4" lift and 33"+ tires with all the trimings including a trailer hitch bike rack all financed in by the dealer. Rock crawler off the showroom floor.


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

We have a 2003 Jeep Liberty Renegade with just about every option and a Thule spare tire rack. My Dad has a 1990 Toyota Pickup Crew Cab SR5 that has a custom built rack in it.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Screw what I have, here's what I want*

30 mpg mininum
Large enough to carry a 9'6" surfboard inside
Large enough to carry 4 adults
Large enough to carry two bikes inside
Excellent safety
All Wheel Drive (well, optional)
0-60 in about 8 seconds

So far, no one has mentioned anything that even remotely interests me.

What's out there. I do have a 2000 VW Passat Sedan at the moment. With the seats folded down it will handle the surfboard though its tight. Two bikes inside? Yeah, with the seats down but tight. 4 adults, no problem. 30 mpg highway, easy, less so in the city but I average 30 mpg. 0-60 can be done in 8 seconds or so with the manual. All wheel drive is an option.

So, what the heck else is out there? Just a Passat wagon?
REV


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*2 weeks new*

04 Subie Legacy - not one but 2 moonroofs! only one bike rack...

97 Jeep Cherokee, 97k, been a great truck. Has a roofrack and a htich mounted rack.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*My car*

My main car is a 2002 Nissan Altima....but my fun local to the trails car is my 1980 Triumph Spitfire. I just mounted a gutter style rack onto the truck luggage rack to carry my bike. Bike is almost as big as the car.

KMan



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Pyro said:


> 0-60 in 3.8 seconds in the 03 Cobra according to the onboard accelerometer but much faster according to the a$$ meter! Just strap on a Yakima roof rack and your off to the trailhead...NOT!


 Get close to that with *bikes up top*, and be able to corner and brake in the same league, and I'll be impressed.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*98 4runner here*



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


98 runner SR5. This things been great so far. So far the mods include and air box mod/amsoil filter, cat back exhaust and bilsteins. next is some AT's but i have to wear out the mich X lt's first.


----------



## shrugs* (May 19, 2004)

04 Acura TL.. with a few mods 










Right now I'm looking for something more practical.. and with more class. Saving to become a first time Mercedes owner.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> .
> 
> Probable Midlife Crisismobile: Jeep Wrangler


I sold my 95 wrangler a year ago for a Subaru Outback and have regretted almost every day of it. My kids even mock me (as kids will do) when we pass a Wrangler saying "coulda been you , Dad". Little rodents! Its not exactly practical but man I love that car. Right now Im driving a Dodge Dakota SLT Quad cab and its pretty sweet too - still, its no Wrangler.

treat yourself to a crisis man. I already cleared the way with the wife to get another one (proabably end of the summer though). As mid life crisises (sp?) go, its certainly not the worst that can happen!

nam


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

namaSSte said:


> My kids even mock me (as kids will do) when we pass a Wrangler saying "coulda been you , Dad".


Ouch! I tell ya, when my kids get to that age, I'm getting a car with a BIG trunk!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

We ride our bikes to the trailheads………………..we don’t have a car……oh and we’re living at the trailhead.

We used to have this Opel Astra with a 1.7 diesel engine. It had a staggering 67 bhp. Imagine the 0 to 100 km p/h sprint…………but the bikes fitted in the back. Best car was probably the Alfa 156……but getting the bikes in is absolute horror.

Picking a new car proved to be very hard. It has to fit two bikes, do 0 to 100 km p/h under 10 sec, corner very well and we would like it to be fuel efficient. The Audi A3 2.0 TDI is a serious contender……..


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> Ouch! I tell ya, when my kids get to that age, I'm getting a car with a BIG trunk!


lol! nice call DD. The upside when they get to this age is they start wanting to ride with you too. That totally makes up for the digs they take at ya. Even more, its an excuse to buy more parts, etc. Hmmm, maybe we should have a few more?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

*M5*



bluronthetrails said:


> Want: either an '05 Acura TL or '03 M5 (BMW had BETTER resume production of that car!)


 oh, they are resuming the M5, but this time it'll have a V10 rated to 500hp!!!

-James


----------



## bobmono (Jun 16, 2004)

*Ford Focus Hybrid*



Rev Bubba said:


> 30 mpg mininum
> Large enough to carry a 9'6" surfboard inside
> Large enough to carry 4 adults
> Large enough to carry two bikes inside
> ...


It may do 0-60 in 8 seconds, but I think it covers all of your other requests


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited to get me to the trails.....fast. And of course, my summertime baby:


----------



## dkr92886 (Apr 29, 2004)

I drive a 2002 Toyota Highlander w/ a Yakima hatch rack
I want a 2004 Toyota Tundra 4-door

My wife drives a 2000 Honda Odyssey with a Yakima hitch rack.
She wants a Toyota Sequoia or my Tundra if I get it.


----------



## WeekendShogunWarrior (Apr 22, 2004)

Have: 99 honda civic HB -> no rack, just drop off the front tire and throw the bike in the back of the car .. old school 

Want: The new Wrangler Rubicon (sp)


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

bobmono said:


> It may do 0-60 in 8 seconds, but I think it covers all of your other requests


where can one find information about a ford focus station wagon hybrid? I am looking for a similar vehicle to the other guy. and it was the passat wagon for sure. we are buying in the fall. my wife doesnt like the look of the focus, and the passat has a nicer interior. i just want it cheap, safe, fuel efficient and a big interior. we live on a dirt road and drive in snow much of the year, and i still think an SUV is totally unnecessary. the little hyundai is fine, but we are expanding the family.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> 30 mpg mininum
> Large enough to carry a 9'6" surfboard inside
> Large enough to carry 4 adults
> Large enough to carry two bikes inside
> ...


me, too. for us it is the passat wagon, subaru wagon, and one car that comes close is the ford focus wagon.


----------



## TrailRiddler (Feb 23, 2004)

bluronthetrails said:


> have: 1990 Toyota Corolla DX. Oh yeah baby, she is SWEEEET!! In all honesty, the car has 249,000 miles, running awesome. I will probably never sell it! Yes, it is that good. Not so good gas mileage (22 city 26 hwy) but it gets me and the bike to wherever I want to go.
> 
> Want: either an '05 Acura TL or '03 M5 (BMW had BETTER resume production of that car!)


http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=29&article_id=8328

No article, just stats.


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


Have: 2000 Nissan Maxima black - throw on my Hollywood rack and I'm off to the trailhead
Have: 2004 Toyota Sequoia (wife's) 2x4 SR5 white w/silver trim, and she ain't gonna give it up...
Want: Toyota 4Runner V6, white - perhaps next year when my daughter gets her drivers license; she'll get the Maxima, I'll get the new car...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> 30 mpg mininum
> Large enough to carry a 9'6" surfboard inside
> Large enough to carry 4 adults
> Large enough to carry two bikes inside
> ...


How about one of those new Dodge Magnums? It has a Multi Displacement System that switches between 4 and 8 cyclinders depending on the conditions. 5.7L Hemi, the ONLY Daimler/Chrysler i would ever buy.

-TS


----------



## bobmono (Jun 16, 2004)

*my bad.*

I said Focus, but I really was talking about the Escape. It's Ford's small SUV.

sorry for the mix up...info on the Escape can be found at www.ford.com

(i also heard rumors that toyota plans on offering every car in its lineup as a hybrid option for 2006, i don't know how true this is)



jh_on_the_cape said:


> where can one find information about a ford focus station wagon hybrid? I am looking for a similar vehicle to the other guy. and it was the passat wagon for sure. we are buying in the fall. my wife doesnt like the look of the focus, and the passat has a nicer interior. i just want it cheap, safe, fuel efficient and a big interior. we live on a dirt road and drive in snow much of the year, and i still think an SUV is totally unnecessary. the little hyundai is fine, but we are expanding the family.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Have:

Mitsu 2001 Galant. Yakima Rack. Alloy wheels with better sneakers. That's it so far. Thinking of ceramics for the brakes and an aftermarket air cleaner. If it lasts long enough it may become a SCCA car.

Wife's got a Mazda '03 Minivan. Bone stock.

Want - too many to list, but it starts with...
McLearen (I know I mangled it) supercar. I know they are not made anymore, but that is a beast. In a pinch I'd take a Saleen, Ford GT or the like. 

More realistically I'd be happy with a new Mustang, Vette, WRX STI, Evolution, Lotus Elise or Esprit, Something sporty. Don't know how it do holding 3 car seats though.

JmZ



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunge (Jun 24, 2004)

good to see other civic drivers on the board. I offroad my '95 civic sedan harder than 95% of the suvs in this town, and it still runs like a dream. ride hard, drive hard


----------



## Kevinv (Apr 12, 2004)

Have: 2003 Tundra Sport
Want: Gray Metallic M5 w/ red interior


----------



## antonovc (Jun 29, 2004)

have: umm....... yea

want: 02 nissan Xterra supercharged manual
or blue 97 M3 
or Bugatti 16.4 (1.2 million dollar supercar  )


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

have: vw polo

20 years old
45+ mpg
fits two bikes, two people and a dog
holds 160 km/h on the autobahn all day long
looks like hell but gets the job done

want: nada, well, OK i would really like to get my hands on one of these, but the motors are kinda pricey...


----------



## JamyD (Jun 17, 2004)

No car, but i got a boat 


And for the record,

Lingenfelter Corvette

Because its goes 0-60mph in under 2seconds....

And my dads 2005 300c, that car is sweet... LOTTA POWER!! (hemi)

And dodge ram 4x4 2500 with a blown hemi.....


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1997 Saab 900SE coupe*



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> 4Runner pictures click here


Black with black leather interior, manual transmission, sport exhaust and high-flow intake filter (my only performance mods). I've got 101K on it so far. For the bikes, I've got a roof rack with 2 fork-mount trays, 1 upright tray, & 2 wheelholders.

I'm looking to buy a 2002-2005 Saab 9-5 Aero wagon with manual transmission.

JMJ


----------



## Schtoojp (Mar 20, 2004)

*I don't know about you guys, but...*

Whenever I see a Mitsubishi Fuso truck I cringe a little...

Wondering wether one of them wheels is going to fly off today or maybe tomorrow. 

As for skeletons in the closet, I doubt the rest of the local makers have as many or they are as large. Sure they cover up some stuff, but Mitsubishi has a long standing reputation for this kinda thing worldwide.

Just an extra reason why I will never EVER own a Mitsubishi motor vehicle.

Can't say Mitsubishi anything because our new fridge is a Mitsubishi...


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

HAVE- 8th graders dont drive.

WANT- A LOT. Mostly the Nissan Skyline GTR R34. Capable of making over 1000 horsepower after tuning! EX- Veilside Skyline :1460 horses and still street legal. Then i want the Tommy Kaira ZZII - it uses the Skylinie engine (RB26DETT) except looks like a 360 Modena -only faster! Then I want an RS6, and a Z, a Cayenne TURBO, a Supra RZ, RX7 RZ, a Mitsu GTO, an Evo MR, a Saleen S7, a 240SX with a RB26DETT engine swap (ultimate drift car), an NSX, an Acura TL, a BMW M5 (the older one), a Mercedes C320 AMG sedan, and i think I'll stop now so i dont take up 5 pages.

A tuned Skyline - http://pubpages.unh.edu/~rwg2/jpg/Blue Skyline GTR.jpg 
And a ZZII - http://www.mrated.com/gallery/Tommy Kaira ZZII.jpg

The new M5 is bad. Bangle has to go,


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

Is it just me, or did my post not show up?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Have: '85 Caprice Classic.

Want: I like the new Mazda3's, but I think they'd be too small for me. So a Mazda6 Sport Wagon will probably be it in a couple of years. No truck for me.

BTW, anyone else sick of hearing everyone say, "Like my truck/car? It's got the Hemi!" Who cares? The majority of car engines have hemispherical combustion chambers now, too. So, basically, most engines are hemis. Dodge hit the nail on the head with their marketing, though, gotta hand it to them.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

The wife and I share a 96' Mazda Miata and a 93' Toyota pickup with topper. Keeps the bikes out of harms way when we go camping, which is most week-ends.

Miata's don't get a lot of respect (from some people) as a sport car due to the low HP. Although, they don't have a lot of power, they’re a true sports car. RWD, 2300lb, 50/50 weight distribution and double wishbone suspension on all 4 corners. At the time of their release, they were named one of the five best handling cars in the world.

But if I had cash to spend on 'better' cars, I'd keep what I have and get a shifter cart to race on the track. Having a fast street car is a bit like riding a DH bike around the park. 99% of the time you're not using it to it's potential. And a street car is always a compromise on the track. If you do have a street-able car that's optimized for the track, then the car is loud, uncomfortable, extremely bumpy, stiff as clutch and brakes that don't work. Basically a nightmare to drive anywhere.

Don't get me wrong though a lot of exotic cars are works of art, dead sexy. If I had any money left over after paying for a career in rally racing and GTR racing, then I'd buy a fast car for the street. But until that time, my priorities are elsewhere.


----------



## Jimm (May 28, 2004)

*Not all Toyotas are Toys*

2000 Toyota Tundra Limited; TRD; Downey lift; Ivan Stewart Signature package; ceramic headers  blowing to dual exhaust. Only change from picture is tires (33" Coopers) and an "Ellsworth"  sticker on shell window!


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

03 Subaru WRX Sports Wagon w/Yakima roof rack. Boy does this car rock. I'm able to do light offroading with it, it's great in the snow, and it's a blast to drive on the highway. I upgraded the chip on it so I get an extra 30hp plus lots more torque. Talk about a fun car.

As far as a different car goes I'd live to see Subaru put out an STI sports wagon. I wouldn't mind having a Nissan 350Z Roadster or a new Miata as a fun car. A big arse pickup truck would be cool to own as well. I'm pretty happy with the Rex. It does everything I need it to do besides clean my house.


----------



## KamikazeBikr (Dec 29, 2003)

Jimm said:


> 2000 Toyota Tundra Limited; TRD; Downey lift; Ivan Stewart Signature package; ceramic headers  blowing to dual exhaust. Only change from picture is tires (33" Coopers) and an "Ellsworth"  sticker on shell window!




Awesome truck!! Do you take if offroading or is the lift for show?? 
Can you fit the bikes in the campershell or????


----------



## Jimm (May 28, 2004)

*Show or go?*



KamikazeBikr said:


> Awesome truck!! Do you take if offroading or is the lift for show??
> Can you fit the bikes in the campershell or????


Thanks....I'm VERY happy with it. Yes, we do take it off-road. IMHO, spending this kind of money to look "kewl" doesn't make sense.

Just an FYI: Prior to this truck, I drove a 4Runner...before that was a Toyota pick-up (before they were called Tacoma). My wife has a Corolla, our daughter a 4Runner. Toyota makes excellent vehicles. As soon as American  car companies make vehicles of equal QUALITY and VALUE, I'll buy um!!!


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

Hmmm....the post I posted before doesnt appear  So i'll type it for the third time.
Have: eighth graders dont drive.
Want: Nissan Skyline GTR R34 modified to make 700+ horses (GTRs can be modded to push way over 1000 BHP), then a Tommy kaira ZZII - if you dont know what that is, its a japanese supercar with an RB26DETT (skyline GTR engine) and looks somewhat like the 360 modena, except bigger headlights. And faster. Then, the NSX, 3000GT VR4, Supra RZ, RX7 RZ, 350Z, RS6, C320 AMG sedan, new TL, GS430, old M5, Saleen S7, 240SX S14 with RB26DETT swap, Cayenne turbo...hmm, I'm missing some, oh yeah-a Z06, Evo MR, a Tundra with TRD off-road package and TRD supercharger, oh man, I could go on forever.
"real" sports cars arent convertibles? What? So your saying, the Miata, NSX, Z, S2000, Vette, Stang, Boxter, 911, Z3, Z4, Cobra, 360 Spyder, F40, F50, Carrera GT, Gallarado, Diablo, Murciealgo Barcheatta, DB7, (Vanquish too, I think), XKR, and way too many older cars to list are not sports cars?


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> The wife and I share a 96' Mazda Miata and a 93' Toyota pickup with topper. Keeps the bikes out of harms way when we go camping, which is most week-ends.
> 
> Miata's don't get a lot of respect (from some people) as a sport car due to the low HP. Although, they don't have a lot of power, they're a true sports car. RWD, 2300lb, 50/50 weight distribution and double wishbone suspension on all 4 corners. At the time of their release, they were named one of the five best handling cars in the world.


FYI: "True" sports cars are not convertibles


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

MRfire said:


> FYI: "True" sports cars are not convertibles


How so?


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Jan 15, 2004)

*How 'bout none?*



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??


Have: '01 Ford Ranger Xtra cab.
Want: convenient, reliable, public transportation

Unfortunately "car-free" in suburban SoCal isn't a very realistic option.

I hate the fact that I'm making loan and insurance payments on a vehicle that sits in my driveway 5-days a week. It serves occasional commute duty when I oversleep and can't ride in (like today), gets me to trailheads that are too far away to ride to, and carts the occasional load of stuff home from Home Depot. The rest of the time it just sits there and sucks up money.

Cars suck.

-Trevor


----------



## smaledog (Jun 2, 2004)

*My car bought me my new bike*

I drive a 93 VW Fox sedan with no radio, but this winter, it got hit on the front left while it was parked on the street while I was out of town. The guy that him it left a note under the windshield wiper (in a plastic baggie to keep it shielded from the Portland rain) and I ended up with $1800 for the damage from his insurance even though I bought the car for $2500 a few years ago. I was able to buy an 03 Spec Enduro on closeout and still have money left over. I kicked the bumper that was half off back into place and the cars as good as new save for some bent sheet metal and a cracked turn signal lens.

Also, the car's a tank and I can throw it around most unpaved roads area without worrying about damaging a $30 k piece of metal. In the winter, I slap four studded snow tires on it and pass SUVs and trucks (rarely subarus though) on my way up to Mt. Hood. All that and it gets 30 miles per gallon without gear on the racks and about 27 with gear on top.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> Want: 2005 Subaru Outback XT - 250 hp and 5 speed manual. Solid, dependable and FAST!


nice.. but in the mean time, this is just perfect for me! go subies!


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> How so?


Generally, convertibles weigh more and have less roll resistance (ie: protection)

"Still, common sense dictates that the absence of a solid roof might contribute to an increase in the likelihood of injury or death if the car should roll over. And such an outcome is more likely when it's driven with exuberance as with a sports car"


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> 30 mpg mininum
> Large enough to carry a 9'6" surfboard inside
> Large enough to carry 4 adults
> Large enough to carry two bikes inside
> ...


i found one more: scion xb, and at 14k. now i am not that concerned with looks, but if that car looked even remotely NOT FUGLY, i would consider it. it's just friggin wetawded lookin.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

MRfire said:


> Generally, convertibles weigh more and have less roll resistance (ie: protection)
> 
> "Still, common sense dictates that the absence of a solid roof might contribute to an increase in the likelihood of injury or death if the car should roll over. And such an outcome is more likely when it's driven with exuberance as with a sports car"


The miata weighs 2300lb, can you find me a production 'sports car' that's lighter. The only thing that springs to mind is the 2000 lb Lotus Elise at $40,000+

So if I add a roll bar, will it all of a sudden transform into a real sports car  .

Common sense dictates that sports cars have a low centre of gravity and as such slide rather than tip. I slide the miata all the time. That's what they're designed to do, and what makes them so much fun to drive.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

1998 Toyota Rav4. Almost has 100k on the odometer. Only problem I've ever had was with a cracked coil. $300 + for that, plus plug wires, plus plugs. Oh well, that's what I get for driving it at over a hundred. That's my "personal" vehicle, and has two Rocky Mounts trays on the factory load bars.

2001 Ford F-150. Standard cab, long bed, 4x4. Almost has 50k on the odo, and no problems. I regularly overload it by putting 1200+ pounds of crap in the bed to haul to the land fill. It rocks! That's my "work" vehicle, and can haul three bikes in the bed with the Thule Low Rider mounts I can snap into place in about thirty seconds.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Everyone here drives wicked nice cars, im stuck with Gladys, my midnight blue 1990 Toyota Camry. I dont have any pictures of it, but i attached a pic i found online of the exact car. Mine has no back left window or either fenders, and over the winter it usually has a family of mice living in the air filter. Good times, good times.


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> Everyone here drives wicked nice cars, im stuck with Gladys, my midnight blue 1990 Toyota Camry. I dont have any pictures of it, but i attached a pic i found online of the exact car. Mine has no back left window or either fenders, and over the winter it usually has a family of mice living in the air filter. Good times, good times.


At least your old enough to drive...sell the Camry and buy a Trueno and mod it.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

I drive me an old '91 Toyota Tercel DX......cost about $8900 new, has been ultra reliable (other than the a/c crapping out last year, and "upgrading" it to the newer a/c shtuff would cost as much or more than the darn car's worth...LOL....and danm, if it ain't hot down here in metro Knoxville in the summer...heh). gets over [email protected], ....it ain't fancy, but, hey...my wife didn't marry me for my car...LOL !!!
As far as "want," too many to list.....affording them is yet another tale, unfortunately


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

Have: 1991 Acura Legend with a Yakima rack, Sportworks and Rocky Mounts bike mounts.

Want: 1973 Mazda RX-3 Wagon with a supercharged 6-port 13B from an '84/'85 RX-7 as well as that car's suspension bits. I guess I'd be on my own to fabricate clips to make my roof rack work with it. But it's big enough to stick bikes inside anyway.


----------



## shrugs* (May 19, 2004)

Kennetht638 said:


> Have: 1991 Acura Legend with a Yakima rack, Sportworks and Rocky Mounts bike mounts.
> 
> Want: 1973 Mazda RX-3 Wagon with a supercharged 6-port 13B from an '84/'85 RX-7 as well as that car's suspension bits. I guess I'd be on my own to fabricate clips to make my roof rack work with it. But it's big enough to stick bikes inside anyway.


     Your RX3 ... it's boo-tiful. Wankel for life


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

Hooligan said:


> I want one of these


Sweet Jesus that's cool!


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

shrugs* said:


> Your RX3 ... it's boo-tiful. Wankel for life


Oh man, I _wish_ that was my RX-3. That's just my most wanted, reasonably practical car. I also really want a '72 Datsun 240Z with an NA three-rotor swapped in (sounds hard and expensive) or a Chevy LS1 (big cubes, big power) but it's just too impractical. Where would I fit bikes on a car that small?


----------



## Kölsch (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm the one that passes
you on the autobahn.

....
...
..
.










.
..
...
....

Volkswagen Scirocco 16v


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah going fast in a straight line is easy. bring it to the slaloms.  

btw, nice scirocco, but i prefer 8v mechanical heads...revvable to 8000 rpm stock and 10000 rpm with a little work.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> But if I had cash to spend on 'better' cars, I'd keep what I have and get a shifter cart to race on the track. Having a fast street car is a bit like riding a DH bike around the park. 99% of the time you're not using it to it's potential. And a street car is always a compromise on the track. If you do have a street-able car that's optimized for the track, then the car is loud, uncomfortable, extremely bumpy, stiff as clutch and brakes that don't work. Basically a nightmare to drive anywhere.


how true. it is, however, a relatively big investment of time and money to seriously/competitvely participate in motor sports.


----------



## Schtoojp (Mar 20, 2004)

You can alreadt get a large number of Toyotas in Hybrid/ULEV models right now here in Japan. 

Anything from the Prius to the bigger van things. 

When Hybrid/electric/whatever can do 0-60 in under 5 seconds, exceed 0.9G and do everything a generally quick car can do, then I might buy one. 

Especially if it's electric only...


----------



## Wm. L. (Mar 14, 2004)

KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


Me too on 4R (shown here in cabin/river guide mode). It's really our second car originally bought for guiding and work. We have a minivan, station wagon and Bianchi Milano city bike for daily driving. It's a rare "GU" package which is 5 speed, electric lockers, h.d. brakes, large tires, h.d. electricals, wiper motor, rear climate ctrl and tow package. Stock roof rack is modified with Yakima rail riders so I swap bars and carriers and I use a Sportworks hitch rack when not in river guide mode.

I considered Subaru wagons for sake of car-like work days, but they're not in same league for the river landings (lack of) I need to deal with, and can't carry a lot of stuff inside and still accommodate a rear passenger. I'm hoping the new model is better for space and clearance, but it seems like this Toyota will go for a long time.

It is the first Toyota I've owned, and has incredible turning radius, wheel articulation, fuel mileage, and reliability compared to other vehicles I've owned and those of friends. My Jeep was good for maneuverability and off road use, but same league for quality and reliability. 4R is not as comfy as our car and minivan, but also very good in winter and basically solved the work and sports needs. Still a great improvement over pickup trucks that I used to use for work and river stuff.

It and my station wagon have a special fuel savings accessory called one speed bicycle when I use them for work.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

speedking said:


> At least your old enough to drive...sell the Camry and buy a Trueno and mod it.


A) Im not old enough to drive. Imagine how embarassing it is to have your mom drive you to school in a pink nightgown and a crappy camry
B) I have no idea what a Trueno is
C) The Kelly Blue Book Value of it is like $300


----------



## Kölsch (Jun 23, 2004)

chuffer said:


> yeah going fast in a straight line is easy. bring it to the slaloms.
> 
> btw, nice scirocco, but i prefer 8v mechanical heads...revvable to 8000 rpm stock and 10000 rpm with a little work.


8v mech is nice ..
.. I had an '85 GTI
with that getup in it.

Nothing is more fun then
my 16v with the hot cams ..
.. that and the 50mm intake.

I push it to 8k safely ..


----------



## KamikazeBikr (Dec 29, 2003)

Wm. L. said:


> Me too on 4R (shown here in cabin/river guide mode). It's really our second car originally bought for guiding and work. We have a minivan, station wagon and Bianchi Milano city bike for daily driving. It's a rare "GU" package which is 5 speed, electric lockers, h.d. brakes, large tires, h.d. electricals, wiper motor, rear climate ctrl and tow package. Stock roof rack is modified with Yakima rail riders so I swap bars and carriers and I use a Sportworks hitch rack when not in river guide mode.
> 
> It is the first Toyota I've owned, and has incredible turning radius, wheel articulation, fuel mileage, and reliability compared to other vehicles I've owned and those of friends. My Jeep was good for maneuverability and off road use, but same league for quality and reliability. 4R is not as comfy as our car and minivan, but also very good in winter and basically solved the work and sports needs. Still a great improvement over pickup trucks that I used to use for work and river stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> A) Im not old enough to drive. Imagine how embarassing it is to have your mom drive you to school in a pink nightgown and a crappy camry
> B) I have no idea what a Trueno is
> C) The Kelly Blue Book Value of it is like $300


The Toyota Trueno, aka Corolla GTS, is a light 2 door that makes 120 hp stock and is a popular drift car - I think people use it for circuit racing too. Anyway, you can get em for under 2000 ( on ebay you can get em for 1000) Stock, it doesnt look good, but after all that black cladding is removed, or a bodykit is added, it looks nice.


----------



## mgelber (Apr 12, 2004)

*Pinzgauer*

1971 Steyr-Puch Pinzgauer 710K...

Hydraulic locking diff and axles... gunners hatch above the navigators seat for shooting commies... shielded ignition so the missiles can't home in on you... gear reduction in the hubs raises the drivetrain out of the way so it has more clearance than an H1 Hummer even with stock(31") tires... gas-fired furnace behind the drivers seat for heat on a freezing cold day...

Great truck- and its for sale if anyone's interested, for $14K. I want to get... well, I don't know, but I like to switch cars every few years. I'm thinking about getting a sports car... errr, small convertible.

This isn't mine, but mine looks just like it. In fairness I stole the picture from http://www.swissarmyvehicles.com/shpics.php?table=vehicles&idnum=22 , they are one of the importers and are swell guys if you are interested and live in the Southeast.

Matthew


----------



## bsaunder (Feb 25, 2004)

Me:
- '02 F250 CrewCab Powerstroke Diesel - few mods for better power and economy
- '74 Ford Bronco - a few parts stock, inected 351W, 36" tires, lots of mods for wheel'n and camping

Wife:
- '02 Saturn SL1, soon to be traded for a turbo diesel wagon, not sure which brand/model yet.

Now that I've started driving turbo diesels, I don't plan on buying another gasser. Can't beat the better economy, usually better power, less emmisions, and I can run bio-diesel grown and produced in my state.


----------



## thejuru (Jan 19, 2004)

2000 benz e55. i take the seat and front wheel off of bike and put them in the trunk, and then the rest of the bike goes in the back seat, wrapped in my car cover. (a quick way to get to the trail, and fun on the curvy roads too!!) ;-)


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I have a new Prius. Makes me feel good to cruise by gas expensive gas stations. I can fit my bike inside the car (or a 7+ foot surfboard, no prob) and usually get 40-50 mpg. Though for bike trips I usually take my wife's '84 honda civic because it has a roof rack and I don't want to get the inside of my Prius all muddy.


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

GuruAtma said:


> I have a new Prius. Makes me feel good to cruise by gas expensive gas stations. I can fit my bike inside the car (or a 7+ foot surfboard, no prob) and usually get 40-50 mpg. Though for bike trips I usually take my wife's '84 honda civic because it has a roof rack and I don't want to get the inside of my Prius all muddy.


Do you know they put a Pruis in Gran Turismo 4?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*I want a car....*

......with a skinny on the roof. Gotta clear the "T-Post of Death".


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 1, 2004)

messed up


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's a not so recent pic of my cars...
the wrangler has gotten a 2 inch body lift since this pic,
and the Fj-40 has SS boggers on it now...
here's how they are equiped...
wrangler:
4.5 inch suspension lift,
shackle reversal up front,
1.5 inch extend shacles in the rear,
2 inch body lift,
dana 44 front 4.56 gears + trutrac limited slip
ford 8.8 rear 4.56 gear disc brakes + detriot locker
dana 300 transfer case,
35x15 super swamper ssr's
8000 pound warn winch,
very large sereo...

toyota landcruiser:
4 inch suspension lift,
2 inch body lift,
chevy 350 lt1 out of a 94 camaro,
turbo 400 transmission...
35x15 inch boggers
8000 pound warn winch










opps messed up the link


----------



## welsh0913 (Jul 4, 2004)

1990 Toyota Camry with 182k miles. 

I take off both wheels, the saddle, and I stuff those in the trunk, and I put the frame and the rest of the bike in the back seat    Cant afford a roof rack or any kind of rack for that matter right now


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

*My new Yota' Taco...*

Just picked this up about three weeks ago. It's an 03' Tacoma Prerunner with the TRD and SR5 packages.(TRD comes with beefier suspension and locking rear differential, SR5 is mostly chrome stuff and nicer looking parts.) Taking it in for a Rhinoliner that my gf bought me for my birthday on the 9th, some time this week.

Just got rid of a 91' Toyota 4x4 reg. cab. (before they were Tacoma's), buddy bought it, and its still running smoothly. I just really wanted something more comfortable for my 6'2" frame and something with an auto tranny and cruise control.(for the everyother weekend 2 hr. drive to my girlfriend's house)


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

GF_Tassajara said:


> I'm the one that passes
> you on the autobahn.
> 
> Volkswagen Scirocco 16v


 ...and then you wake up.


----------



## shrugs* (May 19, 2004)

Kennetht638 said:


> Oh man, I _wish_ that was my RX-3. That's just my most wanted, reasonably practical car. I also really want a '72 Datsun 240Z with an NA three-rotor swapped in (sounds hard and expensive) or a Chevy LS1 (big cubes, big power) but it's just too impractical. Where would I fit bikes on a car that small?


Ahh, I've gotta learn how to read 

240z would be nice.. maybe instead of the 3rotor, a SR20D or RB25 ?

I'd love a 2jz powered 240z.. or a 2jz 510.. hehe


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Old...like me!*



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


At 200,000 miles I made a 383 small block stroked motor out of the 350--among other enhancements. It can also carry 7 bikes on the shuttle runs--2 on the roof, 1 inside, and 4 trays on the receiver. It's been a dead-solid reliable vehicle. Oh, I sleep in the back on bike trips too.


----------



## jksu2000 (Apr 8, 2004)

*another subaru driver*

mine's a 95 legacy wagon... used to have yakima roof rack but got into a "accident" ripping my bike off the rack when driving into my apartment building overhang. so now i use a hitch.

never thought i'd drive a wagon before this car, but i got it in med school in boston and the 4wd was great and the room is awesoem for bike and camping trips. hold 4 people with 4 bikes on the hitch rack with plenty of room in back for gear. decent mileage and just enough pep (only 130 or so horses in mine, but the newer one are 165 for the base i think). would love one of the new 2005...

john


----------



## ew505 (Mar 17, 2004)

*my rides*

Have:
2002 Subaru Outback
1998 Dakota XLS
1982 Toyota Land Cruiser (the beast)

Want:
I want Mr. Bean's Mini. Not one of those big ol' new ones, I want an original. It would look pretty sweet with a couple of bikes on the roof.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a 2003 Subaru WRX, but what I really wish I would have bought was a WRX STI. More horsepower and torque, as well as a MUCH better 6 speed tranny, and a stiffer suspension. I'm sure it would be much more fun to drive.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Steven said:


> Have: 2004 Honda Accord 2dr. Coupe EX 240hp V6 Leather, XM radio, etc..
> 
> Want: 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel 4 door.. or a 2005 Ram 1500 4door Hemi


Get the Cummins.... the Hemi's overrated. If you're gonna go gas, get the SRT-10! 

Mine's an '03, had it since last Labor Day and already have 22K miles in it. It's a road trip machine - and will haul whatever you could want!

Eventually I'm getting a Jeep Wrangler, prefer stock so I can tinker with it. Also will probably get either a Mercedes or BMW if I get stationed in Germany.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*ML320(work)/C4Cab(play)*



KMan said:


> My main car is a 2002 Nissan Altima....but my fun local to the trails car is my 1980 Triumph Spitfire. I just mounted a gutter style rack onto the truck luggage rack to carry my bike. Bike is almost as big as the car.
> 
> KMan


I have a 99 ML320 for biking and taking trips with the dogs and a 02 C4Cabriolet for nice sunny days. Probably replacing the ML with a Cayenne S soon.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Tundra for me*

Toyotas have never done me wrong. Tacomas are nice, but I like/need a big truck. My '02 Tundra TRD works great for me. I hope to upgrade from the so called 4 door I have now to the true 4 door crew cab sometime in '05. I have carried as many as 8 bikes in it, and can carry 5 properly with 3 in the bed and 2 on a hitch rack. I still have room for the 5 riders and some other gear. I wish the mileage was a bit better. I probably won't bother with the TRD package on the next one, if anything the locking rear differential caused my tires to wear faster than they should have.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

yangpei said:


> and a 02 C4Cabriolet


 You need bumperplugs.

http://www.geocities.com/esklut/BumperPlugPics.html


----------



## Warthog (Feb 20, 2004)

'97 Ford F-150. I got the SnugTop bed cover initially to haul around my R/C airplanes. It makes for nice lockable storage for my MTB as well, though I do have to take the front wheel off.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a 02 sunfire and a 87 golf. 

I want a M5 or a audi all roads.


----------



## chrisdusack (Jan 28, 2004)

*something like this*

http://www.edmunds.com/future/2005/...l?tid=edmunds.f.mmindex.content.num1.4.acura*

The above car, offered in a wagon, with adjustable suspension from 4 inches to 8 inches. The Audi Allroad is the closest match, but I'll hold out for a Honda/Acura version.


----------



## laxguy86 (Feb 2, 2004)

I drive a 1992 baby blue camry. Although ive only seen one other on the road with a driver that is not an old lady, i got a thule roof rack to turn it into an outdoorsman vehicle.

-dM


----------



## ran92 (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a 95 4ruuner not sure if the 4wd works it has 197,980 miles on it and a new bottom end. and the intake manifold is 10 one thousandths of an inch thinner raising the compression ratio by .00008.
I like my truck it's slow and gets 13 miles to the gallon  
yet my moms 3.4 liter 97 is a lot faster and gets better mileage.
oh and better yet my dads corvette gets 27 mpg and it's a 5.7 liter v8
any ways it get me and my bike to the trail 
here's a pic


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*2003 Toyota Xcab Tacoma TRD*

2003 Toyota Xcab Tacoma TRD
mods, check the linky...
http://www.yotatech.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18801


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Have:








1991 Subie Legacy Wagon. Mines brown. Its call Bronco Billy. Easy to get the bike in the back. Also have a '97 Subie Impreza Outback. Fun car to rip around on gravel roads with! I'd love to get a WRX wagon to replace the Impreza with.

Want:








Audi RS6 Plus. Gas milage would suck, but the ride there would sure be fun. 
Realisticly, I'd love to get a Toyota Fj-60. At least its something I could afford.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Have 1997 F150 full size long bed x-cab*



KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


Would like to get a f150 new style 2004 or a Dodge Diesel. Or maybe soemthing looney like a Roover. And on the weirdo meter scale the following cars, for mtb.

https://www.franklinsvwwerks.com/images/63 crewcab back.jpg

https://www.billetproof.com/press/images/ranchero.jpg

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...=el+camino+&start=200&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N


----------



## NappyT (Jun 3, 2004)

*2002 Nissan Xterra V6*

I love my truck. It can carry 4 bikes and 4 large riders comfortably. I have taken this truck everywhere from the beach to the mountains and back sometimes in the same day.


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

*Tundra*

2004 Toyota Tundra...grey...oh I mean gunmetal gray! I just bought id 4 months ago...specifically to haul bike orders and my 8 bikes around!!!!!


----------



## bikeboyjeff (Jan 26, 2004)

'03 Pontiac Vibe GT


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Titan & Element*

have:
Nissan Titan KingCab 4x4 
& 
Honda Element AWD
love 'em both

want: 
my Nissan Titan KingCab 4x4 with 6" lift kit, 38/13.5/17 tires, ARB Locking front axle differential, 9500 Warn wench.
&
Porche Cayenne Turbo


----------



## LacticAddict (Apr 2, 2004)

*This works...*

2000 Tacoma SR5 with a $20 delta fork mount attached right to the truck body. Works great and gets excellent gas mileage. Right now I've only got 40k on it, hopefully this thing will last me a while! Best of all, it comes with stock CD *and* cassette


----------



## sleddog (Jan 27, 2004)

OokieCookie said:


> 2003 Honda Element. Just toss the bikes in the back and head to the trails. No racks, no removing wheels, no farting around with anything. Just load up and head out


Same here. 03 Pontiac Aztec. When my bikes are inside the vehicle, I don't worry about stopping for a beer on the way home from the trail, either.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Not a truck, but at least as sturdy !

An excellent bicyclecarrier also.

Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Wished to own this one, but unfortunately they don´t sell it in Europe. A 9-7X in Fat Chance Team Violet and a Yo Eddy on the roof would be nice.  

Already liked the TrailBlazer, but I like it even more with Saab-detailling.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Steven said:


> Have: 2004 Honda Accord 2dr. Coupe EX 240hp V6 Leather, XM radio, etc..
> 
> Want: 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel 4 door.. or a 2005 Ram 1500 4door Hemi


Now that is weird. I have the exact same car, down to the year and 6speed and XM radio, and I want the exact same truck, down to the Turbo Diesel. The Hemi is not an option though. Same HP, better gas milage, more torque, longer lasting motor, cheaper fuel....diesel is clear choice...plus that 6spd looks mighty tastey in the Diesel.


----------



## Kölsch (Jun 23, 2004)

Pete said:


> ...and then you wake up.


Hahahahahahahhaa ..
.. Yep.


----------



## SeamusCA (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ever driven one?*



Schtoojp said:


> Whenever I see a Mitsubishi Fuso truck I cringe a little...
> 
> Wondering wether one of them wheels is going to fly off today or maybe tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I've got a 2000 Montero Sport LS 2WD with 77K miles on it. Never a problem, other than some brake issues that were fixed under warranty at 11K miles. Still nice and tight, runs great.

I did have to add air-lift suspension helpers in the rear (2000 was the first year this model went from leaf to coil rear springs). Other than that, a hitch, and +1 tires, it's box-stock and feels like it'll do another 100K easy.

YMMV (literally). 

Jim


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> ...and then you wake up.


And then YOU wake up........well in another week or so anyway


----------



## SeamusCA (Jul 26, 2004)

TrevorInSoCal said:


> Have: '01 Ford Ranger Xtra cab.
> Want: convenient, reliable, public transportation
> 
> Unfortunately "car-free" in suburban SoCal isn't a very realistic option.
> ...


Would this be Trevor in Redlands? Small 'net, isn't it?

Jim


----------



## FuelFool (Jul 28, 2004)

*91 Toyota Pickup 4x4*

This is my ride. It's perfect for hauling the bikes anywhere I want to go.

I'm looking for a rack for the bed where I don't have to remove the front tires. Anybody know of anything?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

good ol suby!!


----------



## Mach (Jul 25, 2004)

heres my 2 girls

04 STi
04 Mach 1


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm in University currently and can't afford to own a car right now! But as soon as I can, (in a year or so hopefully) I'll be buying a CJ or YJ. I pray for the day...


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

MRfire said:


> And then YOU wake up........well in another week or so anyway


Nice plumbing! What's it going in?

BTW, Pete's car isn't stock in case you were thinking it was.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> Nice plumbing! What's it going in?
> 
> BTW, Pete's car isn't stock in case you were thinking it was.


3fitty. What's Petey got going on under the hood???


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

KamikazeBikr said:


> What kind of car/truck or anything would love or aleady have to drive to the trail heads??
> You can talk about colors or modifications or anything?
> Pictures are nice tooooo!!!
> 
> ...


one with bike a bike on it.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> And then YOU wake up........well in another week or so anyway


 Good grief that is funny.

No matter how much you waste on "mods" the most important part of the equation is still the nut behind the wheel...

...When you wake up you might just realize that the nut hanging onto my wheel has 10,000+ miles of track experience and also just a few extra ft/lbs of torque and hp over the stock(415/415), along with some weight savings.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> 3fitty. What's Petey got going on under the hood???


 ROTFLMAO.

You're actually comparing the performance of that ricer to a STOCK 996TT?

Please.

Even given equal drivers there is no comparison. After just a few laps, with the Z many, many car lengths behind, the brake fade alone would put the Z in the previous decade as far as lap times are concerned.

Given driver experience and minimal mods, the Z would be decades behind...

BTW, and backon topic, how does the Z handle bikes on long high speed roadtrips?


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> ROTFLMAO.
> 
> You're actually comparing the performance of that ricer to a STOCK 996TT?
> 
> ...


You are my hero Pete.

Couple things though:

The Vortech along with JWT cams (w/ new shims/springs) will mesh nicely with the already installed Borla td, Nismo headers, LBMS test pipes and Kinetix plenum, upgraded pulleys and R4 tuned ECU. WHICH....will bring me to about 430 RWHP, dyno to come soon (will be sure to post).

Brake fade?? Not after the Stoptech kit is installed

Track experience?? Ha! You have no idea my man (I'm 30 minutes from Norwalk raceway)

Finally, how does it handle with bikes?? It doesn't need to - that's what the 5.9 Limited Cherokee in the garage is for!

BTW, I wasn't indending to compare nads with ya, but now that I think about it......

Fun playing with ya again, Pete.

MF


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> You are my hero Pete.
> 
> Couple things though:
> 
> The Vortech along with JWT cams (w/ new shims/springs) will mesh nicely with the already installed Borla td, Nismo headers, LBMS test pipes and Kinetix plenum, upgraded pulleys and R4 tuned ECU. WHICH....will bring me to about 430 RWHP, dyno to come soon (will be sure to post).


 That's supposed to be impressive? That's supposed to "wake me up"? That's supposed to be "passing me on the Autobahn" material?

LOL again. Yes, I've played with plenty of Zs at the track, modded and stock. Hence the laughter at your claim.



MRfire said:


> Track experience?? Ha! You have no idea my man (I'm 30 minutes from Norwalk raceway)


Oh my....I didn't think you could be any more clueless.

I'm talking about real track experience. Where you actually turn the steering wheel and use your brakes rather than stompinig on the Go pedal for a 1/4 mile.

See below if you need any more help understanding.

Cheers!


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

Drive: 2001 Toyota Celica GT. Can fit two bikes with front wheel removed.

Want: 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 5spd. OR Subaru WRX STI


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> That's supposed to be impressive? That's supposed to "wake me up"? That's supposed to be "passing me on the Autobahn" material?
> 
> LOL again. Yes, I've played with plenty of Zs at the track, modded and stock. Hence the laughter at your claim.
> 
> ...


Oops.....Norwalk is for the Jeep (which does 14.0 in the Qtr.)
The Z goes to Mid-Ohio....where you do turn and use the brakes. C'mon Pete, do you have to top EVERYBODY?? Maybe you are a good driver, maybe I'm a good driver, maybe your car's faster, maybe it's not. What's it all mean anyway?

I'll still take ya.........hehe


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> C'mon Pete, do you have to top EVERYBODY??


 How ironic, given your first contribution to this thread.



MRfire said:


> Maybe you are a good driver,


 I'm a decent driver. There is always someone better though. In your case, it doesn't seem to be the case.



MRfire said:


> maybe I'm a good driver,


 Perhaps, but someone who confuses a drag strip with Mid-Ohio and posts a cone tipping picture lacks a bit of credibility.



MRfire said:


> maybe your car's faster, maybe it's not.


 It's faster. No doubt about it.



MRfire said:


> What's it all mean anyway?


 That your attempt at smack talking was weaksauce.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

HOTNESS!








[/QUOTE]

Look at that inside front and the outside rear.... Great pic!


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

*2002 Mp5*

I have a 2003 Mazda Protege5. Only 80,000 miles. That's right, I'm a sales rep. Yakima rack, 17" rims, Sony MP3 player, 34 MPG!


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

https://www.geocities.com/sonyisdope/IM001841.JPG

In case that pic doesn't load.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

MRFire: Your Z is a nice car no doubt. A local whores parents has a Z and it rides alright and is decent but i'm sure yours is fast, not Porsche fast thought.

Pete: I wanna be just like you when i grow up.

My Dream car is below........but what i'll prob get is Yota Land Cruizer or a Chevy truck.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I vote for Subies too. My name is Michael; this is Daddy's car a few years ago at the Bar H race in Texas. That's my Trek up top--now I have a Gary Fisher.

Outbacks rock.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> MRFire: Your Z is a nice car no doubt. A local whores parents has a Z and it rides alright and is decent but i'm sure yours is fast, not Porsche fast thought.
> 
> Pete: I wanna be just like you when i grow up.
> 
> My Dream car is below........but what i'll prob get is Yota Land Cruizer or a Chevy truck.


Thanks Sherp....it's not Porsche fast.....YET. By the time I'm done, I could of just bought a Porsche.

Fastest car ever, best driver ever and of course, best mountain biker......who wouldn't want to be like Pete??


----------



## Belisarius (Jul 22, 2004)

My daily driver's an '02 Xterra with a Yakima rack on the back. Apart from the gas mileage, I absolutely love it. Probably the best all-round vehicle I've ever owned.

My wife's got a 2004 Honda Pilot. Nice SUV for her, but I'm not fond of the distanced steering and floaty suspension.

And then there's my toy - a 1995 Land Rover Defender. Though I must admit my enthusiasm for offroading (in vehicles!) has been sapped in the past year or two. Too expensive and time consuming to keep up with it. And the oneupsmanship can get out of hand.










For the next vehicle, I'd honestly like to get a small hatchback thing. Something small and agile, fun to drive, but still capable of carrying at least a little stuff. And something to enjoy before the wife and I start having kids and get stuck in SUV land. I'm leaning towards the Mini and Mazda3 5-door.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Belisarius said:


> My daily driver's an '02 Xterra with a Yakima rack on the back. Apart from the gas mileage, I absolutely love it. Probably the best all-round vehicle I've ever owned.
> 
> My wife's got a 2004 Honda Pilot. Nice SUV for her, but I'm not fond of the distanced steering and floaty suspension.
> 
> ...


Sweetness!!


----------



## expeditionswest (Aug 1, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Realisticly, I'd love to get a Toyota Fj-60. At least its something I could afford.


I was wondering where all of these hits to my site were coming from... I owned that FJ60 and loved it! It is a cool SUV with tons of space and is actually appreciating in value!

I currently own the following:

2004 Toyota Tacoma Double Cab









1998 Isuzu Trooper S










1994 Jeep Wrangler Sahara









I do a lot of off-highway exploration and adventures, but also love my 03' Epic too!


----------



## rjahr01 (Aug 1, 2004)

well here's my truck, and my bike...










the back end of it









what goes on the back trailer


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

2003 Ford Escape XLT Sport

Bought it last September as my 31st birthday present. The best vehicle I've ever owned!


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

1985 Toyota pickup
4x4
solid front axle
22R
runs like a champ


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey Pete...*



Pete said:


> ROTFLMAO.
> 
> You're actually comparing the performance of that ricer to a STOCK 996TT?
> 
> ...


Just an FYI:

http://www.grandamerican.com/News/Article.asp?ID=2987

Z's came in first and third. There was a 996 somewhere at the back of the pack - must of been driver error, eh?

Speed channel - Sun. 12 noon you can witness for yourself (I was there).

Regards!
MF


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*dood*

Moded Carowded, your butt exploded!

btw somone put some dyno graphs on here of your modified ride, its the only way we will be impressed.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

*Yota*

This is what I want










Oh yeah, that's what I've got


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*damn dude*



Mach said:


> heres my 2 girls
> 
> 04 STi
> 04 Mach 1


What kinda job you got for gas for them babes??


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> http://www.grandamerican.com/News/Article.asp?ID=2987
> 
> ...


 If you think those cars have more than a passing similarity to street cars then you're even more clueless than I thought.

"The No. 19 Race Prep Motorsports Porsche 996 also led 10 laps with Spencer Pumpelly at the wheel, but dropped from contention after contact with the No. 09 Automatic Racing BMW M3 of David Russell"

I guess that answers your question, eh?

Again, comparing your modded Z to a stock 996TT is ludicrous.

This is based upon a great deal of personal experience at the track. Sorry to burst your "Fast and Furious" bubble, again.

Personal experience like yesterday, when there was an instructor running a "track version" white Z.


----------



## BadCopNoDonut21 (Apr 28, 2004)

1995 Jeep XJ on 35's. ARB'ed + trussed Dana 44 rear and 30 front, 35 gallon gas tank, 6" lift, etc etc. The Turner fits in the back just fine and I can take 4 friends wheeling with all our stuff and stay dry. What more do you need?


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Pete said:


>


Hey look, its the Small Penis Club!

Just kidding, I appreciate Porsches, but com'n Pete. We get it all ready. You have more money, better cars, you're a better driver, you have nicer bikes, you're smarter, etc. I am sure the list goes on and on. Com'n everyone how about a group hug for Pete. Pete you're number one!!!!


----------



## Tokyo M3 (Feb 10, 2004)

*My mountain bike vehicles*

Currently, I own two vehicles for transporting my mountain bike:
1. Old Range Rover:








2. M3:









However, currently on order is the new range rover:


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Hey look, its the Small Penis Club!
> 
> Just kidding, I appreciate Porsches, but com'n Pete. We get it all ready. You have more money, better cars, you're a better driver, you have nicer bikes, you're smarter, etc. I am sure the list goes on and on. Com'n everyone how about a group hug for Pete. Pete you're number one!!!!


LOL! You've got him read well.

Don't worry Petey, I'll post dyno results after the Vortech is installed. I'm sure I'll at least be close to your lowsy 12.5 in the quarter.

btw: I was simply making a point that the Z can be dangerous when modded.


----------



## Spaz (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got a '99 Jeep Cherokee. I'm quite happy with it, but if I were to get something new, I'd have to go with the 2005 Liberty CRD, a Chevy Colorado Crew Cab, or the Ford Escape Hybrid.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> LOL! You've got him read well.
> 
> Don't worry Petey, I'll post dyno results after the Vortech is installed. I'm sure I'll at least be close to your lowsy 12.5 in the quarter.
> 
> btw: I was simply making a point that the Z can be dangerous when modded.


 Sigh...

You just don't get it do you?

Any race-prepped car in the right hands can be dangerous. Again, those cars are VERY different than street cars. Especially compared to someone simply dropping a breathing aid into the engine bay. If you need some more education on the subject in an effort to understand these simple facts, just let me know.

Performance is much more than 1/4 mile times or dyno results.

On a related note, how can you possibly know my car's 1/4 potential and why do you continue to assume that I'm stock...?

p.s. I never claimed to have the best/fastest car (it's not), be the best driver (I'm not even close), to have the best bikes (I don't, not that the quality of some's bike really matters because the ride is the important thing), to be the best rider(I'm average), etc.

Those are fantasies that you and GKM have created in some bizarre attempt to ignore your weaksauce smacktalk and the subsequent shattering of your fanatasies about your rice rocket.

It is a fun discussion though.


----------



## DubbL Tapp (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a '97 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 3" lift and 31"MT/Rs. If I could buy something new right now it might be the Mitsubishi Endeavor. However, I'd still like to keep the Jeep.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Sigh...
> 
> You just don't get it do you?
> 
> ...


"weaksauce" ...I love it!

Seriously though, I'd love to hear more about your car and what you've done to it. I wasn't bashing it by any means (of course), I was simply defending the Z that you for some reason dislike. Maybe because it's not a "Porsche" or it doesn't cost $65k....but it is well worth the money inmo.

Regardless, my penis is bigger


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

They're actually drifting front wheel drive cars?... That's tricky with one hand in the parking brake and the other in the steering wheel. Unless you're talking about the older pre-1987 coupes.

More info here on one of my old favorite. http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/generations/articles/94136/article.html

Have: 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with Yakima roof rack.

Want: 2004 Subaru WRX STI with Yakima roof rack.



speedking said:


> The Toyota Trueno, aka Corolla GTS, is a light 2 door that makes 120 hp stock and is a popular drift car - I think people use it for circuit racing too. Anyway, you can get em for under 2000 ( on ebay you can get em for 1000) Stock, it doesnt look good, but after all that black cladding is removed, or a bodykit is added, it looks nice.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

*Drifting!!!*

This must be said!!!

Drifting is the gayest, most "rice" form of motorsports that has ever been or ever will be. Its perfect for the rice boys. All show and no go, right up there with soup can mufflers. colored spark plug wires and special air fiilters.

I think this is something Pete, MR FIRE and myself can all agree on.


----------



## plyers22 (Mar 4, 2004)

*03 Nissan XTerra*

My bike hauling vehicle is my 03 Nissan XTerra. Absolutely love it....except for the sh&tty gas mileage. Can haul bikes, gear, and 4 friends with no problem. 
My other vehicle is a recently purchased 97 Jeep Wranger 4.0L that I plan to pimp out for 4 wheelin.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> This must be said!!!
> 
> Drifting is the gayest, most "rice" form of motorsports that has ever been or ever will be. Its perfect for the rice boys. All show and no go, right up there with soup can mufflers. colored spark plug wires and special air fiilters.
> 
> I think this is something Pete, MR FIRE and myself can all agree on.


 It's the slowest way around a track and the way that "drifters" can impress their clueless friends with their lack of skills.

Having said that, some of the Japanese drift videos on their mountain roads showcase some incredible car handling skills, in the "rally" sense at least.

Even though they would be faster if they weren't floating through the corners.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

MRfire said:


> "weaksauce" ...I love it!
> 
> Seriously though, I'd love to hear more about your car and what you've done to it. I wasn't bashing it by any means (of course), I was simply defending the Z that you for some reason dislike. Maybe because it's not a "Porsche" or it doesn't cost $65k....but it is well worth the money inmo.
> 
> Regardless, my penis is bigger


 Perhaps the $65k thing is just bait so I'll ignore it...

I don't dislike any car really, except possibly the old $hitty mustangs/cobras that I've run with during Shelby Club events because they're are constantly breaking down on track and laying down oil or coolant and making the track hazardous, not to mention shutting it down while the heap is towed back into the pits.

My car is still just a heavy street car but I have worked the suspension, added some front brake cooling, a driver back cage, harness, GT3 seat, short shifter, a set of track only wheels with R compound rubber, race pads, straight pipes, and a remapped ecu that's good for around 550 hp/590 ft. lbs.

The most impoirtant "mod" that I've done, and continue to do, is seat time at the track, with or without instruction.

No comment on the size of dick thing, as I wouldn't want to scare the ladies.


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> This must be said!!!
> 
> Drifting is the gayest, most "rice" form of motorsports that has ever been or ever will be. Its perfect for the rice boys. All show and no go, right up there with soup can mufflers. colored spark plug wires and special air fiilters.
> 
> I think this is something Pete, MR FIRE and myself can all agree on.


I'm not too sure what would make drifting (or any motorsport) "gay," but I'd have to disagree with you on it being "all show and no go." (Professional) Drifters exhibit incredible car-handling skills even though they don't get around the track very fast. And how is it much different from any other motorsport? Road racing is just driving as fast as possible back to where you started, which sounds equally pointless but is also very much dependent on driving ability. Motorsports are all about the driving, and drifting is just a different way to evaluate it.

With that said, I don't even dream of drifting outside of video games because I much prefer the fastest-way-around-a-corner method of racing (and because my car is huge and FWD). I also hold great disdain for the import crowd that see pictures of drifters in magazines and go hit trees on rainy days because of it, but that doesn't mean that I don't respect drifting as an impressive display of ability.

Now, for content related to this thread, I just acquired a "new" car, but it probably won't be used for transporting bikes anytime soon. $300 bought a 1983 Mazda RX-7 GSL with 1 overheated motor, and another with a blown apex seal that subsequently destroyed its rotor and housing. I'm trying to rebuild the motor and get the car running with a friend as a summer project.

Pic. 1: On my friend's driveway with his '84 GSL-SE
Pic. 2: Pulling out the overheated engine


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Perhaps the $65k thing is just bait so I'll ignore it...
> 
> I don't dislike any car really, except possibly the old $hitty mustangs/cobras that I've run with during Shelby Club events because they're are constantly breaking down on track and laying down oil or coolant and making the track hazardous, not to mention shutting it down while the heap is towed back into the pits.
> 
> ...


LOL about the Mustangs!

Nice - 550hp, you'll have my a$$ (reluctant admission).

My biggest problem on the track is grip (crappy Brigestone OE40's), I'm thinking of getting a set of track only rims/tires as well. Are you running 17's on the track?

Let me know if you make your way to Ohio to run....


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Kennetht638 said:


> I'm not too sure what would make drifting (or any motorsport) "gay," but I'd have to disagree with you on it being "all show and no go." (Professional) Drifters exhibit incredible car-handling skills even though they don't get around the track very fast. And how is it much different from any other motorsport? Road racing is just driving as fast as possible back to where you started, which sounds equally pointless but is also very much dependent on driving ability. Motorsports are all about the driving, and drifting is just a different way to evaluate it.


You are correct, drifting requires a great deal of skill, as does setting up four 15" subwoofers or installing some fresh neon lighting. They just are not skills I am interested in.

As for the difference between drifting and other forms of motorsport. You answered your own question. All other forms involve the best time around the track.


----------



## SANTACRUZrdr (Jul 29, 2004)

I drive a 2004 Volvo S60R, and my wife drives a BMW 3-series. The link is full of pics.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/594012


----------



## Ruskyi121 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Subaru wrx STI is my dream*

From the moment i saw the car it became my inspiration to do well in school and get a jot that would supply me with enough cash to buy it  I mean 0-60 in 5 seconds or less  I have to tell u subarus r great cars, I just wish my dad's 2000 forerster could be a lil faster


----------



## webshot (Jun 3, 2004)

I bought one of these, but now I see they are comming out with a hybrid SUV.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

It's old, but it still gets the groceries. 

It has a small street blower, but is still a bit of a pig. They didnt make 'em light back then.....


----------



## TeamRoundBoys (Jan 3, 2005)

FuelFool said:


> This is my ride. It's perfect for hauling the bikes anywhere I want to go.
> 
> I'm looking for a rack for the bed where I don't have to remove the front tires. Anybody know of anything?


Sportworks/Thule Instagator

http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=75&sku=254100


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Have: 2002 GXL Landcruiser , 1979 280E Mercedes

Want: Unimog U5000 for bike hauling and beach and bush driving, GT3 RS or track days, RUF RT12 for freeway driving, RUF Cayenne for daily driver.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Currently drive a '00 Nissan Frontier king cab Desert Runner.

Would love to have a Mercedes Unimog; https://www.unimogtrucks.com/images/gallery/p_gallery_13.jpg

and a Land Rover LR3.


----------



## goalaso08 (Jul 13, 2005)

these are awesome


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*This in OD Green.....*

This with a bike rack and CB radio. Or the Half-track.

Rob


----------



## primetime4 (Apr 21, 2005)

namaSSte said:


> I sold my 95 wrangler a year ago for a Subaru Outback and have regretted almost every day of it. My kids even mock me (as kids will do) when we pass a Wrangler saying "coulda been you , Dad". Little rodents! Its not exactly practical but man I love that car. Right now Im driving a Dodge Dakota SLT Quad cab and its pretty sweet too - still, its no Wrangler.
> 
> treat yourself to a crisis man. I already cleared the way with the wife to get another one (proabably end of the summer though). As mid life crisises (sp?) go, its certainly not the worst that can happen!
> 
> nam


That's darn cool of the wife. I have one and although some days the ride gets darn bumpy, it is just so darn cool. Funny that the Outback might be my next family ride too but I don't think I can give up the Jeep wave just yet. Anxious to see the next gen model as well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My bike hauler/general utility vehicle is a 1998 Ford Ranger XLT flareside with the 4cyl and a 5spd manual. It's not going to win any competitions in much of anything, but I like that it still looks brand new, has enough pep to haul a loaded utility trailer at 65-70mph, and can get me about 25mpg on the highway. I have a locking storage box I throw in the bed for a little security and weather protection for groceries or bike gear. Probably going to get a Thule bedrider for locking bike hauling. Right now, I just use some webbing straps and bungees and tie the bikes down moto-style. I'm also considering a couple inexpensive mods that might pull a _little_ more performance or fuel economy out of it.

My wife drives a 2002 Jeep Liberty Limited. I want to put skid plates, tow hooks, a hitch receiver, and a brush guard on it, as well as a yakima rack for bike hauling duty.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Don't drop the Jetta*

Jetta is way more fun to drive than the Passat, especially the 2.0 Turbo, and I bet it gets better gas mileage.

Someone at a gas station told me a volvo 5 cyl. low boost turbo can get 28-30mpg. Lam car, but lots of room, easy to service, ad pretty darn good on gas...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd love a early model Toyota tacoma.. ahh.. o well


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

Summer fun = '93 Twin Turbo 300ZX. 500 RWHP gets my bike and I to the trail on time (the bike barely fits  ), and it still gets 20+ mpg. Otherwise I usually take the Neon with the Yak-rack.


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like the Nissan Titan or a Audi A4 Quattro or a LandRover LR3 or a LandRover Discovery or the new Nissan Frontiers are cool too. I guess any of these would be considerations for me for a trialhead vehicle. Currently trailhead transportation is a 2000 Nissan Xterra and works out great!


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

98 outback, with ej22 swap motor with 340k miles on it. Under ideal conditions 100 hp might reach the ground. I'm more concerned about maintaining speed through corners and learning to really drive before I do anything to it. Then I will be putting used DMS struts off an impreza on it. As well as some lightweight 16 inch rally wheels and new poly bushings on everything possible, and a nice stiff 22mm swaybar. Then I should be ready for its new motor. ej22t. 

Dream street car is a porsche 914 with a subaru ej20t swap.


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Have and Want*

What I have.... and what I want....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

2005 WRX Wagon (5spd):


----------



## Justin06GT (Nov 20, 2006)

91' Geo Storm GSi


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

round00 said:


> I'd like a Forester XT - 0-60 in 5.3 seconds! Keeping up with a lot of Porches, at least in the straights.


It also keeps up with the lesbians...

http://www.cartalk.com/content/features/Gay-Lesbian/nominations.html


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

MtnBikerDan said:


> What I have.... and what I want....


I smell budweiser.:thumbsup:


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

*z71 silverado 1500*

I've got a z71 silverado 4x4. its a 1500 with ext. cab. I love it, I haul my two bikes, and my girlfriends two bikes. Can't beat it. Works great in the Nor Cal dirt roads as well!

GOAT


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Turner Transporter

2005/06 Toyota Hilux common rail 3.0l Turbo Diesel

Now all I want is some silver GT stripes over the bonnet roof hard cover and Im set



















GT stripes I want to add to my beast 20" rims with some cooper big rubbers


----------



## P=Fv (May 1, 2006)

My first hobby:

96 Pathfinder
31s, TJM bullbar, Mile Marker 10500lb hydroulic winch, and a few other things.







[/URL]
by  96R50[/IMG]


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

kitchenware said:


> HOTNESS!


Look at that inside front and the outside rear.... Great pic![/QUOTE]

Heres my stock little 99 FRC at Road Atlanta notice the C6 and viper behind me! The porsches and Z's were behind them!   ....


----------



## FlipFlopWS6 (Jul 13, 2007)

My daily driver.... luckily my boyfriend has a truck we haul the bikes in


----------



## ex2k4 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tokyo M3 said:


> Currently, I own two vehicles for transporting my mountain bike:
> 1. Old Range Rover:
> 
> 
> ...


such a baller yo!!!!!

color is bit...  yea.....


----------



## ex2k4 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a beautiful Accord coupe. 

I want a R32 VW MKV as my next car in the future.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

This is what makes my drive to work every day so fun. Plus it makes me smile knowing I piss off tree huggin hippes.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

dragonhead08 said:


> This is what makes my drive to work every day so fun. Plus it makes me smile knowing I piss off tree huggin hippes.


Dragonhead what ya got there dewd, (Nissan?)


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea, its a 4wd crew cab Titan. Before the new Tundra came out the Hemi Ram was the only other 1/2 ton that could keep up with it. I went with the Titan as the back seats in the Ram were too cramped.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Turner Transporter
> 
> 2005/06 Toyota Hilux common rail 3.0l Turbo Diesel
> 
> ...


A man, his truck, and his jack Russell.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

dragonhead08 said:


> Yea, its a 4wd crew cab Titan. Before the new Tundra came out the Hemi Ram was the only other 1/2 ton that could keep up with it. I went with the Titan as the back seats in the Ram were too cramped.


Sweet rig wish we could get those here (NZ) the Nissan looks a mean machine, we only get the baby models, why I have no idea, plenty of US models get importer by dealers or private but not factory and ours are over priced ha.

Still, liking the black theme:thumbsup:

Yup we JA, shes great loves the bike always trying to bite the tires typical terrier


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*Toyota diesels*



trailadvent said:


> Turner Transporter
> 
> 2005/06 Toyota Hilux common rail 3.0l Turbo Diesel


I have always been jealous of the Hilux Diesel models that are everywhere except North America! I always thought the Hilux was comprable to the Tacoma (which I drive), but the pics make it look much bigger like a Tundra.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Sweet rig wish we could get those here (NZ) the Nissan looks a mean machine, we only get the baby models, why I have no idea, plenty of US models get importer by dealers or private but not factory and ours are over priced ha.
> 
> Still, liking the black theme:thumbsup:
> 
> Yup we JA, shes great loves the bike always trying to bite the tires typical terrier


Thanks, took me awhile to make the wheel choice. I hear black is the new chrome


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

dragonhead08 said:


> Thanks, took me awhile to make the wheel choice. I hear black is the new chrome


Yeah ya got me re-thinking the wheel upgrade for my Hilux now, mind u black on black looks better.



> I have always been jealous of the Hilux Diesel models that are everywhere except North America! I always thought the Hilux was comprable to the Tacoma (which I drive), but the pics make it look much bigger like a Tundra.


Yeah theyre nice trucks but lack the little details you guys get in the US, not many extra's here an SR5 like mine gets u an MP3 CD player cloth seats (not leather) trip meter, carpet instead of vinly flooring, and not much else for a premium model it sux but they have by far best resale and go and go never a problem, gets me the competion all come standard with big rims and spotties and some nice goodies inside, Toyota take themselves for granted here in NZ, I'd go for the new Nissan STX next time its better value its the baby Titan has more power and a slightly wider chassis than the Hilux, though the hilux pimps up better.

But the value standard of the STX is awesome, plus the extras as standard is what ya expect, I'd have to spend another 5k to get mine to that specc and I'd still be short and she cost more than 4k retail more to begin with:eekster:

But still shes a great vechicle eats up miles runs cheap 750 - 8ookm on a tank of deisel depending on the foot and reliable as hell, plus great for hauling the bikes around.

They look big in the photos the shape of the Hilux makes it look allot bigger than it is, though it and the Nissan are the too biggest utes you can get here, they are still way smaller than the Tacoma or Tundra or Titan, more versatile for our terrain if ya going farming or serious off road but who does that in an SR5 anyway, ok Ive done a little, but I don't bush bash it.

cheers, I do love Trucks n Bikes LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## wuhungsix (Aug 14, 2007)

dragonhead08 said:


> This is what makes my drive to work every day so fun. Plus it makes me smile knowing I piss off tree huggin hippes.


cool rig...reminds me of mine...


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

what id like nothing to fancy but something to get the job done.


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

Pete said:


> How ironic, given your first contribution to this thread.
> 
> I'm a decent driver. There is always someone better though. In your case, it doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> ...


Pete, I want a full speclist on your car, no exceptions. List everything.


----------



## melfel (Apr 24, 2007)

*FJ Cruiser*

The FJ is a fun rig to drive


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

2005 4runner with my old Specialized Rock Hopper Comp on Yakima steelhead and ski carrier. Used low riders to attach to factory rack.


----------



## melfel (Apr 24, 2007)

*4runner*



tjkm said:


> 2005 4runner with my old Specialized Rock Hopper Comp on Yakima steelhead and ski carrier. Used low riders to attach to factory rack.


Nice Ride


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

This hilux is the t!ts!


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok.. I want a Hilux! Would I be able to go to NZ and get one back to the states?


Phil


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Prexus2005 said:


> Ok.. I want a Hilux! Would I be able to go to NZ and get one back to the states?
> 
> Phil


They have them in Central America and I belive Mexico. That would be a bit eassier to get across that New Zealand! They are bad ass one of my cousin's friends has one in Panama. Its got a sweet little diesel in it. They are the "full" size trucks there and what all of the contractrors farmers, etc use. Think thier version of the F250. Very cool.


----------



## Xcelrr8 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Tight fit*

Unfortunately this is what I'm cramming my bike into these days. It was easier when I had an SUV but this car better suits my life style minus the bike riding.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

now, thats a sedan


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Have:










Got a bike rack on the back; the hatch struts are powerful enough to raise the hatch even with it on.
It's a nice car, but only gets 26 MPG.

Want: Some kind of Subaru/Honda/Toyota. I dunno.


----------



## RIDIN'MO (Oct 9, 2006)

HAVE- 1998 VW Jetta VR GLX
WANT- 2008 VW GTI...............


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a 1997 Saturn SL1.. Reliable, good on gas.. great bike carrier. Bought dirt cheap.

I want a Dakota pickup 4x4 for carrying duties, but its too crappy on gas unfortunately.

Will probably end up with a newer Versa or Fit if I buy a newer car at some point.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

round00 said:


> I'd like a Forester XT - 0-60 in 5.3 seconds! Keeping up with a lot of Porches, at least in the straights.


Mine










Want - 2007 WRX wagon in a year or two after a nice big depreciation hit. Still not sold on the 08s.

oops, didn't realize i was replying to a post from 2004 at first!


----------



## olsen726 (Oct 8, 2007)

07 subaru impreze 2.5i wagon, with yakima rack


----------

